# PLCCom S7 .NET und Java unterstützt die S7 1200er-Baureihe



## Indi.An (22 März 2011)

Ab sofort steht die *PLCCom* S7-Serie in der Version 3.0.1 zum Download bereit.

Die wesentliche Neuerung besteht in der Unterstützung der S7 1200er-Baureihe.

Die Komponente steht in einer .NET und in einer Java-Version zu Verfügung.

Bei „*PLCCom* S7“ handelt sich um eine reine .NET oder Java Library zum Zugriff auf Adressbereiche von Siemens S7 oder kompatiblen SPS-Steuerungen für den gewerblichen und kommerziellen Einsatz. Durch die konsequente Umsetzung in reinem Java-Code ist die Library absolut plattformunabhängig und funktioniert unter Windows ebenso wie unter Linux oder Mac, ohne dass der Code geändert werden muss. 
Beide Versionen besitzen den gleichen Funktionsumfang, funktionieren mit 32 oder 64-Bit-Anwendungen und sind - soweit es die verschiedenen Entwicklungsumgebungen erlauben - zueinander befehlskompatibel. 

Mit im Auslieferungsbundle befinden sich umfangreiche Programmierbeispiele sowie eine Onlinehilfe im MSDN-Style für die .NET Version sowie ein Javadoc für die Java-Variante.

Wir stellen eine freie Personal Edition für den nicht gewerblichen und nicht kommerziellen Bereich mit leicht begrenztem Leistungsumfang zur Verfügung.

Es werden lediglich die Entwickler lizensiert, die Anzahl Runtimes ist nicht beschränkt. Weiterhin ist in der Entwicklerlizenz eine 12-monatige Service Subscription beinhaltet.

Funktionalitäten je nach CPU-Typ:
· Lesen und Schreiben von DATE_and_TIME Werten,
· Starten und Stoppen der CPU,
· interne SPS-Zeit lesen und schreiben, 
· Auslesen von Seriennummer, Firmwareversion,,
· Auslesen des CPU-Modus (RUN,STOP,etc),
· Ausgeben des LED-Zustandes,
· NET Framework 4 kompatibel (.NET Version),
· Unterstützung der S7 1200er Baureihe.
Gerne können Sie sich eine 30-Tage Testversion incl. Testbeispielen herunterladen.

Wir freuen uns über Ihr Feedback!

__________________

Indi.An GmbH & Co. KG
www.indi-an.de


----------

